

Examples of Websites Using HTML5 - obilgic
http://webdesignledger.com/inspiration/35-inspiring-examples-of-websites-using-html5

======
huertanix
<http://twitter.com/html5douche> occasionally posts some cool html5 linkage
when he's not busy fist-pumping in CAPS LOCK.

